# Tell me what you think....



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Take a hard look at this pic and tell me what you see. Ive sent it and shown it to several other ppl with an unbiased opinion and they all see the same thing. What do you guys see. It may help to save it and zoom in some.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

How do you save it to zoom in? I'm not seeing anything except a deer's ass. Is there bigfoot or a UFO? I do see that glowing dot, on top and to right of the deer.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

What I think I see are a bunch of deer in the background to the left of the buck....


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Picture*

SNS,

You can right click on it and select save as. You can save it to my pictures and then go look at it. You can zoom in.

Treed,

I see a buck. When I blew it up, I think I can see a large rack on the left side of the deer's head. I can't make out the right side. I would guess that it is a nice buck in the picture. However I could be wrong. 

Darin


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Are we talking about what looks like a dog humping the bucks right front shoulder?


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

It's a buck. You can make out forked horn on the left side.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*dog*

Looks more like a beaver without the tail hanging onto the deer's right shoulder humping his leg. 

Ok Treed, What should we be seeing??

Darin


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

try this pic on for size....his right size has the characteristics of a 150class 10pter

left side is still out to the jury...but is close to matching the right side from what I can tell...I can see atleast 4 on the left...Ive emailed and posted this pic other places and some people and myself include have played with the pic and we all came to the same general concensus


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Big Buck*

The beaver is gone and I can make out the right side now. The only way you will know for sure is to spend some time in a stand and hope he walks within range. 

The picture was taken at 6:41am, if the time is correct on your camera. It is not too far from daylight. 

If you can get in to your stand without spooking the field full of deer you possibly will have a shot at him. 

Good luck!!

Darin


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Darin, I think he just came from the neighbors property across the road. Thats about 150yds from the road and he's in a small field maybe 1/2 ac....doubt they were in the feeding....only problem is he only had about 50yds to go before he was in the thickest of thick.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Or this...


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

*Early in the Season....and Seems We're All Having Fun!!*

Saturday before last I was hunting from the ground. Two monster bucks and a medium to large one walked up on me from my side. Having scents, etc. in my pocket, my heart raced and breathing picked up. Thoughts racing through my head about the darned thing goring me... hunting in a stand alleviates this concern!

The one monster got jittery and turned to walk away, with the medium sized following him. The other monster did not, I was able to turn and hold for a shot. Blood trail lost about 200 yards from the shot zone. spent 3 hours into the night and another 3 hours the next day. Did not find it. It had a huge spindly rack that was looking to be at least if not more than 2 feet high. I was a monster, to say the least. 

Seen several monsters since then in my hunting area. Haven't had time to hunt due to work and other obligations, did go fishing the other night. 

GOOD HUNTING TO YA ALL!!!


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

IMO, the picture quality and angle of the shot do not lend itself for a substantiated conclusion as to the left. 

The area you describe makes it a challenge to find him after the shot, man I hate that part of the hunt.

Without doubt, he surely is a great bag, go get him!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Shot placement*

He should be no problem to find if you have good shot placement. 

In another 2-3 weeks he should let his guard down some as he starts the rut.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

lol well the 8pter I shot on opening day took me 30min to drag 100yds.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I never said it would be easy to drag out.


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey Treed, looks like a 120-130 class 8 to 10 pointer. Have you seen any rubs on 2-3" trees on the creek bottoms around there? Might better put out some Tink's 69 last week of October and get him up close. Better have a sent-lock suit on. Hope nobody gets him during gun season.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Ive got a 100" 7pter....this deer has atleast 30" on my 7pt if only in main beam length, mass and spread


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

and no rubs or scrapes....fresh anyway....some rubs...not huge...nothing that the 80-90" deer ive got pics of couldnt have done....i dont may much attention to a rub unless it's high and the tree is broke and gouged or shredded....same with scrapes...i just look at the tracks in em, not size...the scrapes have been left for a week or so...theyll pick back up again, i always see a few early and then they let em alone, then pick back up towards the end of Oct.....next couple of weeks oughta be 'right'...with muzzleloading week here in the NW season being prime time to see em chasin


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Buck sign*

I have not seen much buck sign this year. It generally fires up hot and heavy around muzzleloading. Usually the week before you will see scrapes and big rubs showing up. By the first week of rifle it is getting good. 

Darin


----------

